# AI researcher job vacancies in Argentina



## Pikachusik

Hi All!

I'm EU citizen thinking to move to Argentina. I've been working as a researcher in the artificial intelligence field at some EU and U.S. universities in collaboration with EU companies. I would like to know if there might be some good opportunities for me to find a work in Argentina? What I'm thinking about is the work at a consulting company that implements research projects on demand of industrial companies.

Any reply will be appreciated. Thanks!

P.


----------



## johninargentina

Have you had any success yet?


----------



## ChrisOld

Although no specific forum Argentina country, there are important positions in Argentina that can be searched by entering Argentina in the main forum page.


----------

